# Why People Change Their Minds... or Not



## greenbaggins (Jul 23, 2019)

Bart Ehrman wrote a piece on this topic to which I thought I would respond.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Tom Hart (Jul 23, 2019)

The arrogance of Bart Ehrman is in full view here.


----------



## earl40 (Jul 23, 2019)

Man oh man it's been a long while without hearing about Dr. Ehrman. 

Thanks Rev.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jwright82 (Jul 24, 2019)

Isn't he basically liberal?


----------



## Pilgrim (Jul 24, 2019)

jwright82 said:


> Isn't he basically liberal?



Apostate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

